# RVCA - New Sig



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

So, I'm bored at 1am so played around in PS for a bit trying something new. Any comments would be appreciated, I like it but not sure how much lol.

First - 










Second -


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I like it a lot.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

It's much better than alot of sigs but tbh it's nowhere near your best stuff. Wish I could make one that good but some of your other stuff is much better:thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Rauno said:


> I like it a lot.


Cheers Rauno!



RustyRenegade said:


> It's much better than alot of sigs but tbh it's nowhere near your best stuff. Wish I could make one that good but some of your other stuff is much better:thumb02:


Thanks man, I 100% agree with that. Sig wise I've basically been doing the same sig over and over so wanted to branch out and try something a bit different, it turned out alright but yeah like you said, not my best. It'll do for now.

Thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I like it.

The style is really cool, might have you make me one with that sort of non-background style.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Absolutley love it Kry, Its been long time since I did one that style but I love none rectangle sigs.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I've trying to do some of these transparent background sigs myself. 
They give an extra something to the sig.

Yours looks very good, byt for my own taste, i would made the BJ render a bit brighter. His face i mean...
But, that's just me...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Played around a bit more as I started to really not like the brush/clipping to the right. So stuck with more spatters. Think the second version is nicer, and I brightened BJ up a bit  (See OP for second version)

I much prefer the second version now.

Thanks for all the feedback guys


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Played around a bit more as I started to really not like the brush/clipping to the right. So stuck with more spatters. Think the second version is nicer, and I brightened BJ up a bit  (See OP for second version)
> 
> I much prefer the second version now.
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback guys


Exactly. I had something like this in mind. I feels that it looks better this way!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

limba said:


> Exactly. I had something like this in mind. I feels that it looks better this way!


Aye I tried keeping Penn dark and making him stand out by making it colour with bits of him destaurated. The light source I had in the first version was low to illuminate around his chest and 'VC'

To start off with I liked version one but knew it was lacking something (a better light source and removing the brush/clippings to his left and right and replacing them) Looks far better with a second light source around his face. 

I'm happy with it now


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I've seen it on your posts and think its epic.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Cheers Hiro


----------

